# LDAP in Apache 2.0.49



## AlexD1979 (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Ich bekomme mein LDAP-Modul nicht zum laufen was mache ich falsch?

Ich habe mich an die Anleitung unter 
http://www.muquit.com/muquit/software/mod_auth_ldap/mod_auth_ldap.html#download
gehalten und das Archiv: heruntergehalten. Dieses Archiv enthält eine Datei mod_auth_ldap.dll, die ich auch in mein modules-Verzeichnis kopiert habe.

Hier ein Auszug aus der Anleitung:


> Copy the debug version of the module in the Apache modules directory first, e.g.
> copy mod_auth_ldap.dll.debug c:/Apache/modules/mod_auth_ldap.dll
> 
> Modify the file httpd.conf and put the following lines:
> ...



Die Zeile LoadModule habe ich hinzugefügt, nur mein Apache gibt beim Config-Check "Cannot load  .../modules/mod_auth_ldap.dll into Server. Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden" obwohl das Modul ja vorhanden ist!

komisch ist auch, dass die AddModule Sektion nicht in meinem Apache vorhanden ist.  Ich habe die Windows-Version, ist es da anders? Obwohl die Anleitung sich ja auch die Win2000 Version beziehen soll.

Wenn ich statt dessen das Modul von apache intern verwende mod_auth_ldap.so, welches auch in der /modules steht  beim Config-Test
"Invalid Command LDAP_Server, perhaps misspelled or definied by a module not included in the server configuration"

Ich bekomme noch ne Krise! Kann dieses Apache nicht einmal das machen, was man ihm sagt?! 

Welche Ideen habt ihr noch zu dem Thema?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. Juni 2004)

Hi

Vielleicht hast du bei der Moduldatei nicht die richtigen Berechtigungen gesetzt, könnte ein Möglichkeit sein.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## AlexD1979 (1. Juli 2004)

Schreibrechte? In Windows? Wohl eher nicht. Das muss ein anderes Problem sein. Es scheint sich aber noch keiner weiter mit diesem Problem auseinander gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (1. Juli 2004)

Oh du hast die Windows Version. Sorry.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

